# What is liquid epdm?



## nathanalex

Do you have ever heard about liquid epdm?

EPDM Coatings


----------



## RooferJim

Liquid EPDM ?? yes its a bad joke. in roofing there are no shortcuts, regardless of those snake oil salesmen who advocate "painting" on your roof with unskilled labor.


----------



## coolfirehotice

The best thing I like about liquid EPDM is their tolerance against temperature. They can work well between –60° F to 300° F. But I am not sure whether this is the best solution for roofing or not.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

It is an elastomeric product installed by spraying or painting onto the prepared roof surface fabric(s).

Ed


----------



## PTROOFING

We manage a commercial building that is about 12,000 sq ft of epdm roof.
The owner does not have the money to replace it, and it used to leak everytime it rained. Has many large areas that pond water. We'd go out, remove the water, let dry, clean and prime seams and install seam tape. A few rains later, get call backs. seam tape uplifted. After years of repairs we finally convinced him that the entire roof needed either replaced OR a complete elasomeric system installed. 

Heres what we did:
1. chose a good week with no rain
2. cleaned entire roof with water and ****-n-span, let dry.
3. installed an elastomeric cement and polyester fabric to all seams,
curb corners, penetrations etc.
4. 2 days after seams cured, we applied elastomeric coating. (with stand up rollers)
5. installed second coat after next day.

That was in June 2009, have not had 1 callback since. We used this:
http://www.mulehide.com/product/eac.aspx?Graphic=CONT

Another good coating we have used is from here:
http://nationwidecoatings.com/


----------



## floriaddream

*epdmcoatings.com their product*

I have used their product many times. Actually it is not an elastomeric it is not cheap but from what I have seen it's dynamite. I don't recall needing a primer on any of our projects and it was a one coat. Good company all around. Lou is their sales manager. 610-298-1989


----------



## floriaddream

I am wondering if you have used it. We have on about 15 projects so far for the past 3 years and we never had an issue. yes there are some bad systems out on the market but i was wondering your experience with it. we have a 80,000 ft project coming up next month in Georgia.

Thanks


----------



## mth2436

*liquid edpm*

good for flat , smooth roof not a rough roof such as tar and gravel. it can work but cost prohibitive due to coverage of primer needed which only covers 45-50 square feet not 90-100


----------



## Seabreezeroofing

Its paint with some ethylene propylene diene monomer in it. Just a fancy name. http://www.seabreezeroof.com


----------



## SophiaM

So why do you need to use it?


----------

